# Need One or Two for Inshore 12/2



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

My client for Sun. asked me if I could help him findone or twomore to split the trip with him. So if you are interested in catching some Reds and Flounder let me know. The cost would be $100-$150 per person depending on how many people we get. The bite is on fire. 

Thanks, 

Captain Dusty


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldn't get one more... Pushed back until Dec. 8 or 9... Same deal same guy... Caught the fire out of Big reds today...


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (12/1/2007)*just curious why an inshore trip would be 150 per person>?Seems kinda steep


Prob cause he only takes 2-3 clients at a time? Sounds reasonable to me $300 for the boat. Remember 30 gals of fuel is 90 dollars nowadays. I know when I was a kid if we fished inshore on my dads boat we would have to load up five 6 gal tanks and we were on the last one on the way home. And he ran a 75 horse Johnson Stinger. I imagine, even though fuel injected, a modern 250 will drink a little more than that!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Total cost for the boat for four hours is $400... If there was 4 people it would be $100 dollars per person... If 3 people it would cost $133 per person.... So I just said $100-150... If any one is interested I am taking this fella on sun. Him and one other... So offer still stands for 2 more...


----------

